# Herters ammo question.



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm doing some net surfing about 7.62x39 ammo and the like. Cabelas has their house brand Herters just like Academy has Monarch. The information I get is Herters is repacked Wolf. I've used Wolf before and it works. Any one here uses the Herters ammo? There's a Cabelas about an hour drive from here and I'm taking a Christmas vacation. On the plus side my GF wants to tag along,there's an outlet mall across the highway from Cabelas! Responses good and bad,I gots to know.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Herters and Monarch are re-branded Tulammo 7.62X39. It is good to go in any SKS or AKM pattern rifle. Like all steel cased ammo it is finicky in the Ruger Mini 30.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have used Herters pistol ammo. It is brass cased and works well enough for a day at the range. I am picky about my rifle ammo, so I am willing to pay a little more for it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

herters select is brass cased sp ammo from seller and bellot. got about 500 rounds for hunting.
I use it in my mauser bolt 7.62x39 no problems accurate and clean. the steel stuff don't really know I have couple 1000 rounds of wolf and have about 5000 rounds of royal tiger stashed out at the bol point A and B.
I also like their 12 gauge slugs basically brenke's and 5 bucks for 10 rounds is cheap.
now the double ball (2-.65 cal balls) kicks like a mule but pack a wallop down range


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Oddcaliber, If you are researching ammo I would recommend SGAmmo.com | Family Owned and Operated Ammo Sales, Stillwater OK. Great selection and Sam and Layla Gabbert are good folks. Right now I would steer clear of Golden Tiger and Red Army Standard. The mix up in the Crimea and Ukraine has caused serious QC issues at Vympel. Wolf is good to go as is the M67 brass cased at Classic firearms (If it's still out there). www.classicfirearms.com


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have some Herters 20 and 12 gauge in number 4 and 6 birdshot. Works well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Some good answers here.
Thanks.


----------



## Italian63379 (May 4, 2014)

I bought 100 rounds of Herters brass case 30-06 ammo for a browning deer rifle and have found it reliable and accurate keeping nickel to dime sized groups at 100 yards.


----------



## Grimner (Nov 26, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> I'm doing some net surfing about 7.62x39 ammo and the like. Cabelas has their house brand Herters just like Academy has Monarch. The information I get is Herters is repacked Wolf. I've used Wolf before and it works. Any one here uses the Herters ammo? There's a Cabelas about an hour drive from here and I'm taking a Christmas vacation. On the plus side my GF wants to tag along,there's an outlet mall across the highway from Cabelas! Responses good and bad,I gots to know.


oddcaliber,

For ammo questions, ballistic's comparisons, and overall related info, my "go-to" guy is YouTuber "TnOutdoors9" as unlikely as it might seem. He does lots and lots (and lots) of gel + denim tests, detailed analysis, and will even answer viewer's questions. Check out his site and simply post whatever it is you want to know :

https://www.youtube.com/user/tnoutdoors9

Keep in mind nobody knows everything about ammo, and he will sometimes simply say so; on the other hand, mr. TN will not b.s. you - ever. Other than that, i can't really offer much. This is way outta my zone.

~G~


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The only experience I have with that brand of ammo is with 7.62x54R and I only got it becuase it was on sale stupid cheap and I bought several hundred rounds of it. I cant compalin it works and thats all that really counts, right?


----------

